
With its mountain of cash, Apple could buy… - jkopelman
http://venturebeat.com/2008/10/24/with-its-mountain-of-cash-apple-could-buy/
======
MaysonL
During the earnings conference call, one of the analysts, discussing the cash
mountain, said that Apple could hire every engineer in Silicon Valley. Steve
Jobs said that that was an interesting idea...

